# K9 Rescue boat



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I posted some pics in the photos section the HRD folks might like to see.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/police-k9-rescue-boat-33049/#post494185

Craig


----------



## Bryant Jackson (Oct 29, 2013)

We could sure use that out in South Dakota. We have numerous lakes and rivers. By the time we are called, it always seems to be a recovery.


----------

